# Boys names that go with Charlie and Harry



## Zarababy1

Since i'm probably going to have another boy we've started the name war in our house already! 

I want something that goes nicely with charlie and harry and i think the best name that goes with them is Oliver but OH HATES it! 
also William is a no no because i dont like it! 
so we're a bit stuck! 
The only boys name we both like at the moment is Leo! oh and it has to be something that would go well wth George as a middle name!


----------



## shelleney

Finley
Alfie
Archie
Bertie
:flower:


----------



## Zarababy1

i like finley and alfie but oh doesnt like eaither of them argghhh most awkward man ever!!! i really wanted oliver!!! but i know he wont give in he really doesnt like it and i love it!!! we both like leo alot but i dont think it goes very well with charlie and harry!!!


----------



## shelleney

I know you wanted George as a middle name, but I think it would work well as a first name. How about George Leo?


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah he wanted george as a first name, i liked it because i thought it went well with charlie and harry but then i thought it was a bit of an old man name :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

oooo i love George zara! in fact i adore charlie and harry too! how about Joe? Joseph is our fav name in this household :D to go with your boys, i also love Jacob and Joshua.


----------



## shelleney

I dont think George is an old mans name. I think it goes really well with your other boys. Charlie, Harry and George.... :thumbup:


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah jacob is up there at the top! i think i we both like owen too, but thats on amys list of boys names! god damn it i want oliver!!!! argghhh stupid man!! haha


----------



## princess_bump

i LOVE oliver zara! do what i do, just pop it on a small short list, then after the labour, i just no james would say, oh you chose babe, you've done soooo well ;) and there is our maddi :lol:


----------



## Zarababy1

haha i honestly dont think he will give in! he really has something against it! i think it probably because i like it so much :rofl: hey anyway iv got like 8 months too go on and on and on at him about it! or find another name! but oliver is just perfect it fits so well! grrrrrrr anyway maybe it will be a girl and then we wont have this problem he wont care what its called as long as he gets his little girl lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jack
George
Alfie
Thomas
Matthew
Jake
Joshua
Ryan


----------



## Mervs Mum

George was on the short list for Sidney! I like George.

Oscar?


----------



## Linzi

Joshua/Josh is nice?

Like George & Archie too x


----------



## Mervs Mum

SETH!!!!! But I am bias because I have a little Sethel of my own :cloud9:


----------



## hayley x

Wow didnt know you was expecting again you lucky thing :D I think George sounds lovely with your boys... but I recon its a girl :lol:x


----------



## KiansMummy

Charlie, Harry + Riley
Charlie, Harry + Toby
Charlie, Harry + Daniel
Charlie, Harry + Izaak
Charlie, Harry + Lucas
Charlie, Harry + Bradley
Charlie, Harry + Joseph
Charlie, Harry + Oscar
Charlie, Harry + Tyler

Do you like any?? x


----------



## CandiceSj

I love your boys' names! I have similar taste because Charles and Oliver are among my favourites. Also good names that I feel give off the same vibe: 

Theodore
Arthur
James
Gabriel
Edward
Lucas
Luke


----------



## Zarababy1

Mervs Mum said:


> SETH!!!!! But I am bias because I have a little Sethel of my own :cloud9:

i like seth too! so does chris actually! Anyway i think i've won the war lastnight he gave in to Oliver but said that means he picks the girls name if its a girl! haha yeah right! i also like Theo!


----------



## shelleney

Seth is the only boys name on our list! Go for Seth! :thumbup:


----------



## CedarWood

Glad you got Oliver:)


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think Oliver is a nice name -- see how easy it was to convince him?? I think i can convince OH to agree to any name... as long as i have enough time to "sell it"!

The name that came to mind for me to go with Charlie & Harry is: Benjamin (Ben/Benny)

Also, as other's suggested i think the following go nicely: Arthur, Daniel (Danny), & Gabriel

(Not fond of George as a 1st name)


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah it was really easy i just layed in bed and said "please please please please!!.....its the only name i REALLLLY like i wouldnt be happy with any other name!" he said....pffft okkk, we did come across Ben and jack too we like both of them! 
but if its a boy hes going to be Oliver George Stephenson  cute! it'll be a girl now and end up with some name i hate haha


----------



## Mervs Mum

You are soooo having a girl!! :lol:


----------



## Zarababy1

haha dont say that! iv totaly got used to the idea that im probably going to end up with another boy! i'd be over the moon with a girl though!


----------



## shelleney

Oliver George is a wonderful name. And it goes so well with Charlie and Harry. Has your OH mentioned which girls names he likes then?


----------



## Linzi

Mervs Mum said:


> SETH!!!!! But I am bias because I have a little Sethel of my own :cloud9:

Aw do you? I didn't know that :)

Seth is an awesome name I love it, totally biased but it's really uncommon without being like 'banana' or something :)

Oliver is lovely though :) We might have to steal it tho coz it's the only boys name we can agree on at the min :dohh:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well he's not 'mine' but he is.....Seth is my nephew - my sister's little boy who is 3 :) He's a Seth Edward.


----------



## Zarababy1

Mervs Mum said:


> Well he's not 'mine' but he is.....Seth is my nephew - my sister's little boy who is 3 :) He's a Seth Edward.

And hes looooovely


----------



## Mervs Mum

He's a bit gorgeous isnt he :cloud9:


----------



## Zarababy1

yep just a bit! i do like the name seth i like how u call him sethel too cute


----------



## Mervs Mum

he gets everything BUT Seth! :lol: Sethel, Sethtopher, Sethelburger!


----------



## Zarababy1

Arghh hes deicded he doesnt like Oliver again its probably the name he likes the least out of all of them, we both kinda like Elliott?


----------



## LunaRose

LOVE Elliott! The name has such a gorgeous sound to it! Goes beautifully with Charlie & Harry too!

I had the Oliver war with my OH as well :haha:


----------



## fairy_gem

Love Elliott.

x


----------



## Sunshine.

I love the name Oliver, and think it sounds prefect with Charlie and Harry :thumbup:

I love the name George too.

If I ever had another Son I'd call him Oliver, when I was expecting Phoebe, I liked the name George for a boy, rambling here tehe

Great names :flower: x x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Thomas
James
Matthew
Michael
Noah
:)


----------



## nikkip75

I love Billy for a little boy! 

We had Billy twice but had girls both times. So resorting to getting a dog one day and calling that billy instead :rofl: I love a bit of grandad chic!


----------



## surreysharon

James


----------



## LaraJJ

How about Edward but call him Ted - that is pretty cute :)

Daniel would also be nice - Danny

Adam is cute too

Zachary - Zac


----------

